# A Good Dremel Tool - Cheap!



## NFexec (May 26, 2014)

*A Good Dremel Tool and Fine Tweezers - Cheap!*

I found this on a scale model forum where one of those members posted this as a nice, easy to use tool. This is not my review, but his. Here is his post for the dremel tool:

"I was looking for something that you could hold in your hand but was variable. This one did both plus it had a foot switch to have real good control of it. It was 3000-30000 rpm. Comes with a set of bits which slide in and out of the tool. It was perfect for light grinding with max control so you don't ruin your model. The only thing is the on and off switch was a little weird. On, it's on all the time, off, it's controlled by the foot switch. The feel in your hand is good and the control of the speed is very easy to change. I've only tried the bits that came with it but they just slide in and lock. To change a bit just pull it out and put another one in. I love it and it's very inexpensive for what you get Here's the link."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12174112199...49&var=420737705875&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And here is the link for the fine tweezers:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112048398055?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not impressed with the "Dremel Tool", but I bought the tweezers, they look like something that I can use. 

My "Dremel Tool" that is my everyday tool is the Dremel 8220 Cordless, it has the power to get things done and doesn't have a cord getting wrapped up in my work.










I also have a Dremel 4000 corded tool that has even more power and speed control, it gets pulled out for major grinding and shaping tasks. However, for about 95% of my work, the cordless model is just so darned convenient that I reach for it first.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

$10 for the rotary tool? I'm sure _that_ would last a long time! 
I recently got a new rotary tool from Menard's: https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...2-c-10099.htm?tid=-7350048272562641049&ipos=1
This is to replace one that finally died after years of abuse.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the 10 watts sealed it for me, that's not much rotary power. When I'm attacking a diecast shell with my carbide grinding bits, I need a lot more power than that.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking at the price, then checking the feedback on the seller, I decided it wasn't worth the hassle. I may go back and get the tweezer set, figuring if they never get here it's not a big loss.

I have the exact same Dremel package as John and absolutely love it. I also have the Dremel drill press stand for the corded Dremel. I just drilled some #73 holes in a bunch of brass hand rails I was making and it was a life saver. I tried to do it at first without the stand and you can forget that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been pondering the Dremel drill press stand, that would be a useful tool for most of the drilling I do that requires a press.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I run from cheaply made power tools. I had some small corded grinders I bought several years ago from one of those those traveling tool sales. They worked OK for a while, but then at least 2 of them actually burst into flames while in use! I'd rather pay the money for better tools.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I have the corded Dremel. It's useful for cutting
track and other metal parts but totally useless
for plastics. I've tried various voltage control
devices and none will slow the Dremel.

I've noticed the cordless Dremel that you
have. Can it's rpm be slow enough to permit
cutting plastic without melting it?

By all means get the Dremel drill press and
it's accessories. I used mine to make the brass
trolley wire support poles when i had an HO
streetcar layout and also to make brass street light
poles for my current layout.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> I run from cheaply made power tools. I had some small corded grinders I bought several years ago from one of those those traveling tool sales. They worked OK for a while, but then at least 2 of them actually burst into flames while in use! I'd rather pay the money for better tools.


I have to agree with you there. Good tools are an investment, and it usually pays off to get the best ones you can afford (although I admit to having good luck with Kobalt, Rigid, and Ryobi tools from big box home Lowes / HD).


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've got Milwaukee, DeWalt, Snap On, and Craftsman myself. With respect to the OP though, a cheap Dremel type tool is better than none, and would be a good way for the tight budgeted hobbyist to get going.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another cheap rotary tool to avoid*

Harbor freight sells several types of rotary "Dremel" tools. None are made by Dremel, and one of them is totally useless. The culprit is their smallest rotary tool. This thing costs $10.00, and isn't worth 10 cents. It plugs in with a "wall wart" transformer and runs on low voltage DC. The thing is so weak that it has trouble cutting anything harder than a banana! Harbor freight's other rotary tools are OK. They sell a large, corded tool which is super smooth and quiet. Full price $30.00, often on sale for much less. The smooth, quiet operation is due to a rubber coupling between the motor and the output end. This coupling is the weak link, when it breaks, your out of luck. Also this tool does not accept any known Jacobs type chuck. You are stuck with collets. It comes with four different sized collets, a set of bits and even spare motor brushes, but no spare coupling. 
I found a real Dremel tool, actually made by Dremel, for the same price, $30.00; at Home Depot. It's 115 volt AC and two speeds. A better deal, since its a quality tool.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I purchased the Dremel 4000 a little while ago when my older Dremel (model 395) stripped a $2 plastic bushing that I couldn't find locally.Out here in the far north,they store tools but no spare parts...it helps sales I guess.

I like the 4000,wich is a slight improvement over the 395 wich I used and liked for twenty years or so.If it lasts this long,I won't regret buying it.However,if I ever find the missing part,I'll re-activate the 395...I like having spares.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a little "pistol grip" Dremel, which has to be one of the best rotary tools out there. If you hold it upside down, you can cut flush with a cutoff disk. It's only drawback is that the battery isn't interchangeable, but since it's Li Ion, I just store it on the charger.

Haven't seen these on sale for a while, but it wasn't very expensive when I got it, $60 or so (w/o any attachments).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jake, I have an old Dremel down in my workshop, it may be the same model you have. It did the same thing, but I finally got Dremel to send me the bushing, it's the one that couples the motor to the chuck. (I checked, I have the 850, basically the exact same model and mechanics)

They started by telling me how old my tool was, and I shouldn't expect parts for it. I told them if I wanted a throw-away tool, I see plenty of them for $20, no reason to spend the premium bucks on the Dremel. That seemed to strike a responsive cord and they found the part.  This is the part that broke in mine, now it's good as new and still lives in the woodshop for the occasional job.

It looks like this outfit has a replacement: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/co...Pr6OuBdQB6UNuipR_W7rPLFvN9Y9el_xoCHqgQAvD_BwE


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmm, I wonder what Dremel would tell me if mine quits working. Its a model 370 that I believe was a gift from my parents at Christmas around 1969-70. Dremel's web site states it was discontinued in 1974. I think I got my moneys worth.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This is exactly the part I need and I'll likely follow up on the info,thanks.When my tool broke,I had found the parts from a few U.S. sources with high S&H costs for an item that fits a standard envelope.However,I think the tool is worthed the extra cost.

Tools always break when you need them,so considering the shipping time (2 weeks usual when buying U.S.) and the age of my tool,I decided to buy a new one.Now that time is no issue,I'll order the bushing or,better still,three of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Might as well order a couple. I have a spare somewhere, I'd have to search through the drawers in the woodworking shop, but it's there somewhere.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*No more stylus Dremel*



CTValleyRR said:


> I have a little "pistol grip" Dremel, which has to be one of the best rotary tools out there. If you hold it upside down, you can cut flush with a cutoff disk. It's only drawback is that the battery isn't interchangeable, but since it's Li Ion, I just store it on the charger.
> 
> Haven't seen these on sale for a while, but it wasn't very expensive when I got it, $60 or so (w/o any attachments).


 CTValley;

I have the same tool, and I heartily agree with your assessment. It's a great little tool. Unfortunately Dremel not only stopped making this model, but they don't even support it with service, or parts. I actually have two, one of which is dead. I did find a place that does carry parts for it. www.replacementparts.com My little Dremel burned out the SCR that controls the speed. I suspect this may be a common problem, and may have influenced Dremel's decision to dump this model. The SCR is crammed into a tight area, right next to the motor. I think heat from the motor fried the SCR. replacementparts.com does not sell the SCR separately, and the part# was burned off the original. I couldn't read a part# from my other, functional, tool either. I was able to buy a speed control assembly, which includes the SCR, other electronics, and a speed control knob. It cost $25 but saving this great tool was worth that to me. Now if I can just remember what "safe place" I stored the part in, (not in the bag with the other pieces, that would have been too logical!) I can fix the tool. Senile old fart. That's me! :smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another possible parts source*



Brakeman Jake said:


> This is exactly the part I need and I'll likely follow up on the info,thanks.When my tool broke,I had found the parts from a few U.S. sources with high S&H costs for an item that fits a standard envelope.However,I think the tool is worthed the extra cost.
> 
> Tools always break when you need them,so considering the shipping time (2 weeks usual when buying U.S.) and the age of my tool,I decided to buy a new one.Now that time is no issue,I'll order the bushing or,better still,three of them.


Brakeman Jake;

If Dremel can't get you the part you need, try these people. They helped me get a part for an older Dremel, when Dremel wouldn't. www.replacementparts.com (see my post above)

good luck;\

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

NFexec said:


> what you get Here's the link."
> 
> And here is the link for the fine tweezers:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112048398055?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I got my tweezer set today. Seems like a decent value. Finer points than any others I have. Probably good for very delicate work. Shipping didn't take long.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got mine a couple of days ago. They look like they'll be useful for SMT PCB work, that's when I'm using tweezers a lot.


----------

